# Service entrance



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Riser goes down side of house







Underneath to extreme opposite side of house







Back up and into the meter








That's right, about 60' of unfused goodness!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I wonder why the meter and disconnect couldn't have been installed on the riser side, then travel underground?

For that matter, is this even illegal? The unfused conductors don't enter the house.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

If it's not illegal, it should be!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

walkerj said:


> If it's not illegal, it should be!


Got an article? :whistling2:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

It looks like possibly along the way someone moved the original service and didn't want to have to pay to have it redone underground. 

Walker, I agree that just seems dangerous to me! But hey if somehow the wires did get boogered up it'd leave one heck of a light show at the transformer!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

:no: 
But what the  were they thinking


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

How is this different from an all-underground service?

BTW, I don't much like this either, but I'm just not sure this is illegal. However, if this is metallic conduit, I bet that wire is now direct buried whistling2 and not rated for it.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

*More from the same house*

This outside run of cloth covered cable exited the attic next to the gutter







Into a handy box with a regular romex connector







And into the ground to someplace


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

As long as we're gettin' out the old photo albums:

An old 60a service with two meters. The top meter's service goes back up the right-hand pipe, while the lower meter goes down through the LB and back up the left pipe. Then they are attached to the two weatherheads sticking out of the building.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

But hey at least they painted over the wire. That's got to add some kind of protection, right?:blink:


----------

